# Suse oder Ubuntu CD?



## Airsnort (13. Dezember 2008)

Servus, 
ich habe noch einen älterne Rechner zu Hause stehen , auf dme ich gerne Suse oder Ubuntu installieren würde, Problem: Das Ding hat kein DVD-Laufwerk. Könnt ihr mit vllt einen Link posten, wo ich die Installations CDs bekomme? ICh bruahce keine Live oder Desktop CD (wie das so schön heißt), sondern die Installations CDs.


Danke


----------



## Las_Bushus (13. Dezember 2008)

Bei ubuntu ist die live/desktop-cd die installations cd.

Und bei Suse dürften das dann mehrere CDs werden... bzw. man lädt eine Netinstall runter und quält dann seine Internetverbindung etwas...

was verstehst du unter älterer Rechner?

MfG,
Las_Bushus


----------



## Airsnort (13. Dezember 2008)

Mainboard, keine Ahnung 1gb RAM; 1400mhz onboard Grafik.

Also sind Ubuntu "nur" ca. 700mb von der CD?

Internet habe ich an dem PC leider nicht.


----------



## Fifadoc (13. Dezember 2008)

wenn du kein internet hast, dann würd ich suse nehmen. das ist zwar deutlich größer, hat aber auch viel mehr dabei. falls du bei ubuntu nämlich später was brauchst, installierst du es normalerweise bequem übers internet nach... da du das nicht hast, ist es wohl besser, wenn du suse nimmst. die haben auch den CDs eine größere Sammlung von Programmen.


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Dezember 2008)

Bei Suse reicht auch eine CD, so wie bei jedem anderen modernen Betriebssystem auch. Meh benötigt man (bei Ubuntu auch) nur, wenn man zusätzliche Komponenten installieren will.

Ich würde dazu raten, die Festplatte auszubauen, auf nem anderen PC Linux darauf zu installieren und die Platte dann zurück zu stecken. Ohne Internet ist so eine Installation nicht optimal, da man quasi immer Dinge installieren will, die nicht auf der CD sind. Und wenn es "nur" die deutschen Übersetzungen für seltenere genutzte Programme sind.


----------



## Airsnort (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich brenne gerade mal Ubuntu mal schaun wies klappt, brauche den PC ja eh nur zum Musik hören etc. viel mehr muss er nicht können


----------



## Airsnort (13. Dezember 2008)

Super "Disk reading error" sowohl bei der Option testen als auch installieren.

Hab die CD mal neu gebrannt jetzt komem ich zu einem Bildschirm, Sprache eingestellt, etc. so auf installieren dann kommt was von abgesicherter Grafik Modus?! okay.
jetzt bin ich in ner "kommandozeile"; "help" bring tmich nicht wikrlich weiter was soll ich tun/eingeben


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Dezember 2008)

1. Wo genau landest du? Und passiert das auch, wenn du "ganz normal" von CD startest, also nicht gleich installierst.
2. Was für Hardware verwendest du und welche Ubuntu-Version?


----------



## Airsnort (13. Dezember 2008)

Kommt ein Menü in dem ich erts die Sprache einstelle, dann kann ich wählen ob ich testen möchte oder instalieren etc. gehe ich auf installieren läd und läd und läd er bis ich dann da hin komme wo ich eigentlich nicht hin will^^

Das dürfte die aktuellste Version sein!

ach ja, Hardware siehe oben


----------



## Progs-ID (13. Dezember 2008)

An deinem PC dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen. Du sagst das du in einer Kommandozeile landest. Was steht denn in der Kommandozeile?


----------



## Airsnort (13. Dezember 2008)

wnen ich mich recht erinnere steht da nur "ubuntu@ubuntu:$" oder so ähnlich


----------



## Progs-ID (13. Dezember 2008)

Und dann kannst du da was eingeben oder?


----------



## Airsnort (13. Dezember 2008)

Ja, kann ich und "Help" hat michdabei nicht weiter gebracht...leider.


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Dezember 2008)

Da du ja offenbar nicht genau sagen kannst, was für Hardware du hast: Es gibt ein Problem mit der 32bit-Variante von Ubuntu8.10 und ATI-Grafik. Falls du also so eine Kombination hast, ist der Fehler bekannt. Falls du nen ATI-Chip hast, würde ich unterdessen zur LTS-Version 8.04 raten, die für besonders langen Support ausgelegt ist und daher auch noch etwas zuverlässiger gestaltet wurde. Die Versionen nach dem LTS sind meist etwas experimenteller.


----------



## Airsnort (14. Dezember 2008)

Kannst du mir einen DL Link posten?


----------



## Bauer87 (14. Dezember 2008)

Ubuntu Home Page | Ubuntu und dann auf "Download" klicken?
oder direkt: Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu
Da musst du dir dann die Version und nen Mirror aussuchen . Falls die CPU 64bit kann, würde ich zu der Version raten (dann auch die 8.10er, die 64bit-Version davon hat das ATI-Problem laut Bugtracker nicht).


----------



## Airsnort (14. Dezember 2008)

> To run a command as administrator (user "root") use "sudo <command>" see "man sudo_root" for details



wtf?

Das kommt sowohl bei 8.10 also auch bei 8.04


----------



## Bauer87 (14. Dezember 2008)

Das sieht aus, als seist du in der Shell gelandet und die grafische Oberfläche (aka "X") wird nicht gestartet. Gib mal "startx" ein und sag uns, was passiert.


----------



## Progs-ID (14. Dezember 2008)

Hast du ausversehen die Serverversion gedownloaded?
Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber fragen kostet nichts.


----------



## Airsnort (19. Dezember 2008)

nach start x kommt:



> Fatal Server Error
> no screens found
> waiting for x server to beginn ... connection
> giving up.
> xinti: unable to connect to X server



EDIT: Problem gelöst hatte vorher ne 15' monitor habe jetzt nen alten 17' angeschlossen und siehe da, funktioniert.


----------

